# Rocker Ted Nugent rips Pure Michigan ad campaign



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

weekendredneck said:


> http://youtu.be/dulwjktZ1BI
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


:lol::lol:


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

1,000,000 visitors to Holland over Tulip Time, with a large fraction of them being out of state. How many out of state licenses do we sell each year?


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

It's all about ratings. Ted has no allegiance to Michigan anymore. And when you run out of things to say, you make things up. Instead of promoting our fair state, he chooses to bash an award winning tourism campaign that has brought untold millions into our state. Sad. :16suspect


----------



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

Since when is trapping a tourist draw?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Ted Nugent is full of crap. There were numerous video ads done for pure michigan featuring both hunting and fishing.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Here ya go Ted

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?p=4496232


----------



## scottsinift (Mar 28, 2011)

Is full of himself I think in his old age he could not deal with Michigan winters any more.The man has done a lot for the sportsmen of Michigan that's for sure. I think we need a guy like that in the white house u just might be able to keep a little more of your pay check.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Ted has a concert tour coming up. He's just trying to keep his name out there. I have seen him in concert numerous times. He's very entertaining. Since he still plays the same old stuff from 30 yrs. ago he has to keep running his mouth!


----------



## Nodakhtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Bottem line is that "Uncle Ted" needs to support the state that supported him though his rock career as well as his Pro-Hunting Views.

One of Michigan's largest economic driver is tourism, and right with it is light manufacturing and Agricultural. Lower water levels will bring us less and less boat traffic.


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

TNL said:


> It's all about ratings. Ted has no allegiance to Michigan anymore. And when you run out of things to say, you make things up. Instead of promoting our fair state, he chooses to bash an award winning tourism campaign that has brought untold millions into our state. Sad. :16suspect





Steve said:


> Ted Nugent is full of crap. There were numerous video ads done for pure michigan featuring both hunting and fishing.


Sums it up very well.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

I have listened to some of his speeches (interviews) on gun control, and defending our hunting rights with critics. The man has a talent to get the point accross and make the critic look like an ass. We need that kind of person representing the sportsmen of America, not just MI. Like him or hate him, he is good for the hunters. I don't think he would ever get elected to a power position with the govt though. But to have someone nearly anyone in the U.S. can identify with is not a bad thing for sportsmen. 

Where is the scientific data to prove the numbers the the pure MI ads bring in ? Millions, untold ? In a state that relys on stats and scientific data to support or dismantal programs it would seem there would be a measuring stick for this.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

> How dare the Pure Michigan campaign not mention any of that because some hash bash hippie in charge of Michigans promotional campaigns is afraid to put a dead salmon or a dead grouse or a dead deer on the tourist brochure but will put para-gliding and tulip festivals on that brochure when no one is going to come to Michigan to go hang gliding or to go to the tulip festival.


I just went thru the Pure Michigan website to see for myself and didn't see any brochures with the things he mentioned. Has anyone else? If so, post it up so we all can see it.

Just for grins, I also just went thru the new 2013 Pure Michigan Travel Guide. On page 54 there is a guy holding two small fish. On page 85 there is a little girl holding a stringer of trout for the Trout Festival. Unless I missed them, I did not see any live or dead promotional pics of deer, moose, elk, deer, beaver, otters, mink turkeys, geese, ducks or grouse.

http://www.zinio.com/reader.jsp?iss..._EXPLORE_GLOBAL_22613_Michigan_Ideas_Feb_2013

I also just seen a post that quoted the DNR saying in 2011 Michigan fishing and hunting activities bought in $5 billion in revenues to the state. I feel pretty safe in saying that is more than the Tulip Festival and para-gliding brings in combined.

Just pointing all that out when you go looking for yourself. Guess everyone has to decide for themselves if he has a point.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

I must say he is right on one thing....Michigan is becoming a suburb of Illinois


----------



## CUDA (Aug 23, 2006)

I met Ted,his son and his wife.
Two were the biggest Ass ***s I have ever met and one was beautiful.:corkysm55
He is so hung up on himself it made me sick.


----------



## Singleandfishinagain (Aug 18, 2011)

plugger said:


> I think your made a good point. If you want to see tourism dollars being spent get drug up to Taverse City's cherry festival, it's alot bigger than deer season.



No joke, I ride my bike 4 miles to work during cherry fest. Town is locked up with tourists. 



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

According to the information provided in the Senate hearings to approve the funding increase for the Pure Michigan campaign, tourism brings in $15 billion a year to the state.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

There's way more to Michigan than killing stuff. Great Shorelines, hikes, biking trails, boating, Campgrounds, scenic drives, ect

Our hunting, trapping and fishing are only a small component. If Pure Michigan were to emphasize on that aspect we'd starve to death. Not everyone is into that. There's history, tourist traps like Frankenmuth and a wealth of other options. To just come out and say that the effort is a bomb, because it doesn't promote a dead beaver, or duck seems as silly as Ted himself.

Anyone remember "whack and stack"? What a black eye for all sportsmen! Makes us look like heathens. I wish he just went away, for good!

From what gathered the Pure Michigan campaign rated 6th place ever throughout the world. And that was last year. Not bad for a State ready to collapse in most of our minds. (Any of you remember Granholm's "a chicken in everyone's pot speech?)

Back several years Cabela's in Dundee had a larger draw than even Mackinaw Island? 

We've come a long way since that downturn and to have some loud- mouthed clown make comments like that and some agree? 

He isn't speaking for me! His music might have been cool back then, but his hunting ethics leave much to be desired. Stranglehold... Loud, but so 70's


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

fishmagnetmike said:


> Teds a jerk any body who thinks he's cool should move to Texas so they can be close to each other. A big mouth with a lot of money
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 

I guess I'll start packing... wanna help? As a musician he's great. As a hunter he's decent. A nice "eat what you kill" mentality IMO but if you're an antler hunter, pry not so much. As a politician not so great but he's got bigger balls than you have in your dreams. He's a little crazy (truthfully, not jesting here) I feel but he's up front, loud, and honest with his thoughts. You disagree with him, fine... but he isn't hushed and bought like every other law studying, never worked a day in their life, born with a silver spoon in their mouth and stick in their **** politician. We could use a lot more like him to stand up for hunters and their rights IMO. But hey, I'll be busy packing my sh** so I can get a move on to Texas with the other jerks.


----------



## RyanV (Oct 7, 2009)

"no one is going to come to Michigan to go to the tulip festival"

Ted should try driving around Holland next week. LOL

Ted has never been concerned about people feelings.

Ryan V


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Crap, we've used the Pure Michigan literature to plan trips around our house. I've lived in Holland 35.5 of my 38 years and there was stuff withing 15 miles that I'd never heard of.


----------

